# Advice Where to live, Inland



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys and Gals - We are currently renting a Finca on the Costa del Sol inland from Fuengirola in Alhaurin El Grande. We would be happy to rent in A E G again or somewhere else on the Costa del Sol or elsewhere in Spain/the Costas. We don't want to live on the coast as we want to live in a Finca or similar inland. Can anyone recommend places that are countrified with good expat life, easy access that might fit the bill?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lots of places to look at as you come south from where you are - inland villages with expat life. There ae usually fincas dotted around if you don't actually want to live in the village itself.

Try Coin, Monda, Ojen, Gaucin , Manilva, Casares, Jimena and many others...


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Jimenato. Is there anyone that has first-hand experience of any of those places Jimenato mentioned or indeed elsewhere in Spain please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> Thanks Jimenato. Is there anyone that has first-hand experience of any of those places Jimenato mentioned or indeed elsewhere in Spain please?


I've moved your thread to the main Spain forum where you'll hopefully get more response...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try looking at Comares, Vinuela, Periana and Compets. The whole region is dotted with ex-pat communities that are friendly without being too large. And of course those areas are still close to the coast, both east and west of Malaga.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Thrax. You've left me wondering what you had for breakfast now, but I don't think you're gonna let me know!


----------

